# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Words

## Merc

Just noticed in the FAQ heading, for your help... be sure to check out the FAQ section if you have any questions. Also please take a moment and *update your  with your latest information*. Cheers, Bob.

----------


## Merc

Just noticed in the FAQ heading, for your help... be sure to check out the FAQ section if you have any questions. Also please take a moment and *update your  with your latest information*. Cheers, Bob.

----------


## Merc

Sorry, didn't mean to duplicate this, I can't see how to delete it. I haven't developed a stutter.

----------


## Spanners

Yes - it is a little chinglish.. its the default also haha

Have fixed the code error

Thanks for pointing it out  :Thumbsup:

----------

